# Married abroad, how to get marriage certificate from Italy?



## AlexH

Hello!

We live and got married in the US and are trying to get the marriage recognized in Italy (my wife is Italian). The consulate in the US sent the request to Italy with our US marriage certificate etc a year ago, but the commune in Italy says they never received anything from the consulate. Any advice on how to deal with the commune in this situation? How long should it take to get the marriage recognized in Italy? Thanks!


----------

